# Ara-test 2500



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

my boy was cleaning his closet and gave me more old expired gear.  a box full of 2 dankell and 10 _Ara_-_test 2500. what was in __Ara_-_test 2500 and i hope 2500 is not 2500mg lol i know know  just want to know of any old school tryed these old gear and whats in it
_


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

oh these are old pictures but the same gear


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

old info:

ARATEST is a new Mexican veterinarian steroid that has been getting a lot of attention from steroid users  everywhere. There are three types: Aratest 2500, 500, and 250. Aratest 2500 is the most popular of the three  containing 200mg of enanthate and 50 mg propionate per ml. This mixture comes in a 10ml vial and is  manufactured by Lab Aranda.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)

Good find WP but chino im afraid the only way to know for sure is for me to run a bottle and get back to you


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 17, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> my boy was cleaning his closet and gave me more old expired gear.  a box full of 2 dankell and 10 _Ara_-_test 2500. what was in __Ara_-_test 2500 and i hope 2500 is not 2500mg lol i know know  just want to know of any old school tryed these old gear and whats in it
> _



Are those true Denakall or IP china knock offs?

Luck SOB -- Always thought "ARAtest" was so cool!!!!

What friend just says "hey, here ya go 20 bottles of bad ass product."

-Matt


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 17, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Are those true Denakall or IP china knock offs?
> 
> Luck SOB -- Always thought "ARAtest" was so cool!!!!
> 
> ...



None of mine.  Fuck!


----------



## swollen (Jan 17, 2012)

the mixture of that ara-test sounds really cool..


----------



## baseautos (Jan 17, 2012)

had both years ago...ara is good....the denkall t-400 always burnt my ass up...haha


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Are those true Denakall or IP china knock offs?
> 
> Luck SOB -- Always thought "ARAtest" was so cool!!!!
> 
> ...



One is a knock off in the picture it's old picture same product he gave it to, to do whatever with. Tell you what  gave some I got big agains off denkall t400 even if it was expired.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

The knock off is from....... Can't say


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 17, 2012)

Dammit Chino! I wish i had friends like yours haha


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol he quit the comp he was pro big dude still big


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> old info:
> 
> ARATEST is a new Mexican veterinarian steroid that has been getting a lot of attention from steroid users  everywhere. There are three types: Aratest 2500, 500, and 250. Aratest 2500 is the most popular of the three  containing 200mg of enanthate and 50 mg propionate per ml. This mixture comes in a 10ml vial and is  manufactured by Lab Aranda.




Nice wp good info


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

What is EXP date on your vials?


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Becareful with old out of date gear. Just cause its steril when it was new don't mean that after years of breaking down the shit might go south on you bro.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 17, 2012)

These are old pictures but the same gear


----------



## unclem (Jan 18, 2012)

mex sells aratest.............


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure but denkall did


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to do mex gear in the day and i dindt like mex gear.Always dirty hurt like hell and underdosed.I used to to tornell,fort dodge eq,tokkyyo and brovel.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 18, 2012)

The olds I have look clean hurt but work


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had e a bad infection brom brovill deca at one time.And another time i had one from tornell test.never again


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 18, 2012)

No shit maybe fake?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 19, 2012)

I remember Aratest - used it years ago and had some great results. I just haven't heard that name in so long. Is it still being made?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2012)

no old batch i have ten vails of it to destroy


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 19, 2012)

oh hell,  i could write a damn book about this shit. lol
i havent heard the word ara-test in almost  7 years, 
also
ara-test 2500 = 250mg x 10ml


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 19, 2012)

adrenaline said:


> i remember aratest - used it years ago and had some great results. I just haven't heard that name in so long. Is it still being made?


 


no


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish lol


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

lucky lucky u!!!


----------



## unclem (Jan 21, 2012)

50 people used ara-test no complaints just saying.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Good find WP but chino im afraid the only way to know for sure is for me to run a bottle and get back to you


gear whore


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol


----------



## unclem (Feb 2, 2012)

*tried myself its better..........*

i tried myself 3 vials of ara-test from aranda salud animal and it worked wonders and got no infections, fevers, no bs from it, its the real deal, and not made in a basement.


----------

